# Prep Shower Walls / Shower Bench Question



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey all - In the midst of a master bath reno..

(http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/cond...emo-bathtub-shower-conversion-flooring-98814/)

Preslope is down, liner is down... about to put in shower mud to complete the base. A few questions:

1) Should I install the CBU first, prior to the mud pan? In other words, "bury" the bottom edge of the CBU below the shower mud, then tile and caulk that joint? Or, get the mud in, bring CBU down to about 1/8" above the final mud height and then tile and caulk joint?

2) Bench and Curb questions: the liner was installed by the guy who did the preslope and framed the bench for me (I was travelling/working and needed to continue progress so hired that out). He ran the liner up the studs fine... over the curb and hanging down to the floor on the outsie of the shower.. fine.. but also up the front and top of the bench, and installed blocking on the outside of the top of the bench to attach to the studs. The bench is plywood topped and sloped down to have run off goto the shower.

My question: how do I proceed? Should the liner be over the bench? If so, how do I tile this? I was planning on cutting CBU, installing on the bench, and RegGuarding the entire shower before thinsetting the tile.

A related question: I've read that people use metal lath and attach on the outside of the curb, over the liner, the deck mud holds it down on the inside, then thinset and tile over curb... should I use this system on the bench? 

Or... do I take off the plywood, run the liner behind it up the "studs" of the bench.. and then redguard over the plywood and tile away?

Let me know if you need any more clarification/pictures/etc.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

OK - regarding the liner and curb/bench question... I've done some more research, and would love some validation:

Via: http://www.johnbridge.com/how-to/shower-curb/

So, I'm using lath on the curb, no CBU, and "squaring" up the curb with the mortar mix.. then thinset/tile on top. 

Can I use this same methodology on the bench then? Run the lath, stapling it all the way on the studs past the top, run across the "seat" and down the front into the pan? Then, a little bit of the ud on top of the lath, then thinset/tile?

Or... better way given my setup?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

1--Board first---mud holds the bottom of the board.

2---Pretend that the liner isn't there(on the bench)---install the Durrock over the top---then mesh the corners and apply the paint on water proofing---the liner will be a back up in case your paint on membrane leaks--(It won't)

I use Hydroban by Latacrete (it's like Redguard)---I trust it ---Mike----


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Mike... need the pro opinion to give me the guts to move forward 



oh'mike said:


> mesh the corners and apply the paint on water proofing


Figured for a quick question, no new thread needed... but does this order apply for the general CBU on the wall? THinset the screws and mesh tape the seams w/ thinset prior to the waterproofing?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

LeviDIY said:


> Awesome, thanks Mike... need the pro opinion to give me the guts to move forward
> 
> 
> 
> Figured for a quick question, no new thread needed... but does this order apply for the general CBU on the wall? THinset the screws and mesh tape the seams w/ thinset prior to the waterproofing?



Exactly----Use tilers mesh---it will not deteriorate over time when exposed to concrete.

Pay lots of attention to the waterproofing on the seat---Mike---


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

LEVI what kind of liner are you using? I think that I am going to put a tub in, then tile the rest.I feel like a tub is more waterproof then a pan. What are your thoughts?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mikey---A tub is less risky than a hand packed custom base---However,when properly built a hand packed base will last almost forever.

Here is a primmerBuilding a shower pan with pre-sloped mortar bed, liner and curb.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I hired someone to jackhammer the slab to move the drain, he brought the PVC liner... unfortunately, its under some deck mud right now, so I can't tell you specifics anymore


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Mikey---A tub is less risky than a hand packed custom base---However,when properly built a hand packed base will last almost forever.
> 
> Here is a primmerBuilding a shower pan with pre-sloped mortar bed, liner and curb.



Wow that does look nice!! But since im new at this and all. I think I am just going to end up doing a tub.


----------

